# Chain saw mill build



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

Am going to be building a small mill it is going to have a 16 inch saw does anyone have plans for one


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I am no expert, but 16" sounds a little samll for a CSM. You might want to think about something like this:

http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest...-Sawmills/Micro-Mills/Accutech-Micro-Mill.axd

Harbor Freight used to sell a knock off for a lot less (<$40) but I could not seem to find it. I have one that I occasionly use on a 20" bar and it does ok, but you have to be careful to keep it on track on the guide board.


Found this, but still more expensive than the HF model. Identical.

Haddon Lumbermaker - Amazon.com


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

djg said:


> I am no expert, but 16" sounds a little samll for a CSM. You might want to think about something like this: http://www.baileysonline.com/Forestry-Woodcutting/Portable-Sawmills/Micro-Mills/Accutech-Micro-Mill.axd Harbor Freight used to sell a knock off for a lot less (<$40) but I could not seem to find it. I have one that I occasionly use on a 20" bar and it does ok, but you have to be careful to keep it on track on the guide board. Found this, but still more expensive than the HF model. Identical. Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/Haddon-Lumbermaker/dp/B009L6CJXA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1387676809&sr=8-2&keywords=lumber+maker


I am going to be building one not buying one


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I wasn't trying to sway you into buying one, I just thought it might be easier. When I think of a CSM, I first think of a Alaskan type mill first. I didn't think something like that would be applicable for a 16" bar. So I simply offered examples for smaller type mills. As I said, I'm no expert. Good luck and let us know what you come up with.


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

djg said:


> I wasn't trying to sway you into buying one, I just thought it might be easier. When I think of a CSM, I first think of a Alaskan type mill first. I didn't think something like that would be applicable for a 16" bar. So I simply offered examples for smaller type mills. As I said, I'm no expert. Good luck and let us know what you come up with.


I will it should be fun to make for it only being 150 bucks


----------



## Alaska_Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

My father has 441 chainsaw with a 18",25", and 32" bar. He uses his 18" to fall trees and his 25" to mill. He has both a regular chainsaw mill and the mini mill... I could ask him for dimensions if that would help with your build.


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

Alaska_Guy said:


> My father has 441 chainsaw with a 18",25", and 32" bar. He uses his 18" to fall trees and his 25" to mill. He has both a regular chainsaw mill and the mini mill... I could ask him for dimensions if that would help with your build.


That would help thank you


----------



## Alaska_Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Headed over tonight to celebrate. I will take a few pictures and write down dimensions.


----------



## Alaska_Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Doh,

Totally spaced it... Was having way too much fun! 

I work with the old man, so I will get with him after he gets back from vacation and get you that info.


----------

